# Making a Ti bead



## precisionworks (Aug 23, 2014)

I wanted a Ti bead to thread onto a knife lanyard but commercial ones range from $30-$60 each. EBay has 1/2" diameter Ti-6-4 round bar for about $1/inch & I ordered a 24" section ($36 including shipping). Mounted the 5C collet chuck onto the spindle, drilled a .250" center hole (often seen on commercial beads), cut a few grooves & finished it off.











Bead size is 1/2" diameter x 1/2" long, grooves are cut .020" deep. Ran the spindle at 175 rpm = 23 sfpm. Lubed with TapMagic.

Lanyard tying instructions: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ0_d3Wiao0


----------



## darkzero (Aug 23, 2014)

Very nice Barry!



precisionworks said:


> commercial ones range from $30-$60 each.



That's about right, I sold mine for $30-$40.


Hope you don't mind but here's a few of the Ti ones I made.













Begleri Beads






Not beads but I may make some like this.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 23, 2014)

Awesome machining and knurling Will (and anodizing). :thumbsup:


----------



## RedLED (Aug 23, 2014)

I wish any of these were for sale! Nice work all around!


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 26, 2014)

Received an email from a person who wanted a bead .750" long, about the same features. Here's the step by step:






Pull the Ti rod out of the collet about 1/2" to center drill, outside chamfer (spindle running in reverse) & cut the 60° seat for the live center using the center drill. Face off smooth.






Pull the rod out of the collet about 2" & support with live center. Machine grooves .040" deep with .040" spacing between grooves.






Finish machining all grooves, part off, flip bead end for end & machine features as before. 






Pull out more than 50% of the total length & polish/deburr with 3M non woven abrasive pad, spindle speed at 1200 rpm. Again flip the bead end for end & polish/deburr the remainder of the bead. Because the 5C collet face is smooth it's easy to run the non woven pad right up against the collet. 






All done, really good grip with the longer length & the deeper grooves.






Different design on a Matt Cucchiara custom folder:


----------



## wquiles (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice work guys


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 27, 2014)

Fine business there! Good job

 Pm me if any of yall have a few cheap or scratched & dented at a mega discount! lol


----------



## RedLED (Sep 3, 2014)

I have cash and a FedEx envelope....waiting to buy!


----------



## StrikerDown (Sep 3, 2014)

Barry,

Thanks for the step by step, I really like the variable coloring. Is that done with a torch?


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 4, 2014)

They are colored using a propane torch in a semi-dark room. The bead is constantly rotated but one side usually shows different colors than the other & one end will be different than the other.


----------



## RedLED (Sep 4, 2014)

I was wondering...would you take a blank check for some beads? PM your address, and my accountant, which is also me, will send you one forthwith. I am also the studio janitor, and the window washer. 

This is is truly the "Golden age of lanyard beads!"


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 4, 2014)

Your blank check is perfect. PM's are disabled but contact information is on my website - please click the link in my sig line.


----------



## StrikerDown (Sep 8, 2014)

Very cool, Thanks Barry.


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words Ray. I'm going to try coloring + stone wash as soon as the tumbler finishes up three Ti lights ... may get a few beads turned next weekend.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 9, 2014)

precisionworks said:


> I'm going to try coloring + stone wash



It's a pretty cool look IMHO & differs on which comes first. Anodizing after gives a flat/pastel look similar to etching or beadblast prior. Stonewashing after gives a more rusted worn look which also looks cool. What's nice about this is you can control how much anodizing you want removed.



The second from the left is stonewashed first with machined grooves. The one on the left is with etched grooves.







And another different look, this is carbidized then anodized.






This is also a cool look especially when you add another color.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 11, 2014)

Will, those effects that you achieve are outstanding. I've never seen anything quite like them before.


----------



## gunga (Sep 11, 2014)

Darkzero, can you make some knurled control rings for the Sunwayman V10R ti? I would want a couple, I know many who would love to get one (or more).


----------



## tino_ale (Oct 19, 2014)

My first try ever on making a bead.





















OD finish came out realy funky, I need to sort this out


----------



## wquiles (Oct 20, 2014)

Very cool. Working with Ti is pretty neat


----------

